# John Deer Mower



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's a John Deere mower equipped with a 440 snowmobile motor. I don't think you can mow with this, but I think you could have fun with it. 
--fcb


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

fordcowboy said:


> Here's a John Deere mower equipped with a 440 snowmobile motor. I don't think you can mow with this, but I think you could have fun with it.
> --fcb


"IF" U gear da't dar' Deck "Rite' "....
U's should B able 2 mow an acre....in..... 2 minutes...TOPS!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:
Red-Neck Enterprizes 

LUV That KRAZY-Stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Way back in the day one of the guys I used to hang with in CT had a lawn mower with a Fiat 4cyl stuffed in it... A imagine a 440 snowmobile motor is about as peppy!! :lol: Cool stuff!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd tap that...neat John Deere fun ride!!!

Bz


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

A buddy of mine builds Wheel Horse tractors up for pulling competitions. His kid drives them, and is consistently at or near the top of his classes. He recently moved up from the Stock class and built himself a Modified. Very cool stuff...

--rick


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

That is slick. Twenty or so years ago, I used to go to a county fair every year and they had tractor pulls with tractors from stock little ones up to larger ones with three supercharged big blocks on them. Crazy stuff. They must have had hundreds of hours into these things. It was neat to see the different ideas they each had for their builds. This Deere is clean and bad _ss!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Anything is possible. I bought this off of Fee Pay a few years back for my Son. Has a JL T-jet chassis. Doesn't move very well, I need to put some silli's on it, just not motivated I guess, cant race with anyone because the header takes up most of both lanes. More of a conversation piece.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

What you need with that Dan, is some tan track.. Maybe a couple 15" straights, and some 9" curves, and make yourself a corn or wheat field with some gold carpet... Let it run around in a small oval! I would swap that chassis for a real T jet though just to slow it down..


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

LoL I will do that when I win the Powerball. hmm now where have I heard that before?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wouldn't be me, would it?? :tongue:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Guess you could put the blade on it and push the heck out of the snow!  rr


----------

